
Show HN: List of 3k tech conferences, 358 open call for papers, 10k talks - m0sth8
https://tulu.la
======
zufallsheld
Really great site! I found all (except one) conferences I'm interested in,
even the small ones.

Where do you get your data? Is it manually curated?

And what's the stack?

One suggestion: let me exclude tags in the filter.

~~~
m0sth8
Thank you! We aggregate data from different sources and enrich it with
information from twitter/website/opengraph. We've tried to automate as much as
possible but still some work has been done by people. Stack is go + postgres +
elastic on backend and react + graphql + material ui on frontend.

Thank you for the suggestion! We'll add this to our roadmap

------
downerending
This is really slick!

~~~
m0sth8
Thank you!

